# Bike rack options for Honda Pilot?



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Honda Pilot with no hitch. Looking for a bike rack for a FS bike (Camber/Stumpjumper) that won't break the bank. Understand I might have to get a top-tube adapter. 

As far as options go, are trunk/hatch-mounted racks my only option? I do have a large bolt under the rear of the truck that holds the emergency tire... if there's anything that connects to that. 

Looking to avoid top-mounted racks, if only b/c the only ones I've seen are pretty expensive. 

Any recommendations on inexpensive racks, especially ones that have proven to fit the Stumpjumper FSR ?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 24, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508806&highlight=pilot+honda

found this. You'll probably get more attention for this in the car & biker forum


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

Get a hitch. You don't need the lights or coolers that come as part of the Honda package if all you want to do is carry a bike. OEM and most aftermarket models are bolt-on. Go to the forums at www.piloteers.org and do a search. You'll find lots of info on different models.

Once you have a hitch, you will have lots of options. Hitch + hitch rack will cost less than a top rack. Trunk racks are odd on the Pilot due to the piece of plastic above the rear hatch.


----------



## trsills (Jul 27, 2010)

As fireflock suggested, I think you'd be better off just getting a hitch. I picked up a Valley 2" receiver hitch for my '06 Odyssey for $129 off of one of the online trailer hitch sites (name escapes me right now). They're easy to bolt on (use only 4 bolts). Then you can pick up a hitch bike rack. Re: the top tube adapter between the seat post and stem, you can probably get by without one on a hitch rack by putting the bottom tube of your bike on top of one arm and the 2nd arm would go between where the seat post and top tube meet. this puts the bike at about a 45 deg angle but works. This is how I hang my wife's mountain bike.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I guess a hitch it is. I'll do some searching in that link. Thanks again.


----------

